# cool and easy fert dosing mechanism



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I came across this great diy mechanism for dosing ferts using airline tubing,check valves and a syringe so I decided to share. The person who came up with the idea claims that loading the syringe reflects the amount ferts you are actually dosing. So if you pull the syringe to the 5ml mark then you will release 5ml of ferts in your tank. I'm not quite sure how this works but here is my interpretation.The check valves obviously prevent the fertilizer from flowing back so the tubing remains full.When loading the syringe connected to the 3-way splitter,it sucks in say 5ml of liquid from the full tube.The same amount of 5ml is quickly recovered by another 5ml that flow in from the bottle to fill up the gap.So when the syringe is pushed there is an excess of 5ml along the tubing and so it flows out the tubing into your tank.Feel free to correct if I'm wrong. I ordered some dry ferts so I will definitely give this a try when I setup my bottle.


----------

